# Who is not getting hammered and why?



## Glen48 (7 October 2008)

Just wondering if every one to getting a good belt around the ears over the bailout recovery, puts it up with No Australian child will live in poverty or Cpt Smith on the Titanic say Iceberg what iceberg?
Any hints from those still making $$$


----------



## Ageo (7 October 2008)

Glen48 said:


> Just wondering if every one to getting a good belt around the ears over the bailout recovery, puts it up with No Australian child will live in poverty or Cpt Smith on the Titanic say Iceberg what iceberg?
> Any hints from those still making $$$




Not much in shares but i am in physical gold. Although i trade physical not invest. There is a huge demand now for 2ndhand gold


----------



## Smurf1976 (7 October 2008)

Gold.


----------



## CapnBirdseye (7 October 2008)

I have been hammered like the rest.  The only shares weathering the storm in my portfolio are Boral (BOR) and Coffey (COF).  Not too sure why boral are holding up, and may quit while I'm ahead.  I would think that any company linked to construction trends here and in the US would be a little shaky right now.


----------



## Tysonboss1 (7 October 2008)

my portfolio is taking a hit,


----------



## disarray (7 October 2008)

shorting the AUD


----------



## Prospector (7 October 2008)

I have some greens, AGK is pretty good, BHP and Woolies, even HVN

Gold, please tell me more about GOLD!


----------



## Glen48 (7 October 2008)

Word is every one is going for USD  the yanks are bankrupt so far in debt they can't see the light on top of the hole they are in we have China and the mining boom to protect us. RBA to announce .5% cut which is our bailout all makes sense to me....NOT.


----------



## Prospector (7 October 2008)

I now have more greens than reds.  Like in the old days.


----------



## pepperoni (7 October 2008)

Me ... 2 years no debt and 7.5% with comm bank.

But had 2 mortgages (one $600k) in the 8 years prior to that when rates were lower and pretty much certainity that returns would justified it.

Waiting for those conditions to return - was taught at a young age its best to sit on your wallet at all other times.


----------



## Temjin (7 October 2008)

GOLD, though my physical silver is being hammered, but it's a hedge anyway.


----------



## CapnBirdseye (8 October 2008)

I was looking at GOLD, but since GOLD is quoted in USD, much of the gains are lost due to the weakening AUD?


----------



## CAB SAV (8 October 2008)

from 2/7 20% day trades, 80% cash. super 100% cash. All the media/fin advisers out there are saying I will miss the boat. The name of their boat for the last six months has been Titanic.There is always another boat to catch, but I won't be hopping on one this year. Markets are no where near bottom and will not magically turn around in a day/days or weeks. Sit tight.


----------



## GreatPig (8 October 2008)

CapnBirdseye said:


> I was looking at GOLD, but since GOLD is quoted in USD, much of the gains are lost due to the weakening AUD?



The gains have been magnified by the falling AUD, if you've bought in AUD.

GP


----------



## MrBurns (8 October 2008)

Cash NAB TD 7.2% monthly (just in case)


----------



## CapnBirdseye (8 October 2008)

Ok, just went though the bags of potatoes logic.  Gold looks good to us at the moment - as does home produced oil.


----------



## Awesomandy (8 October 2008)

Doing reasonably well with 8% term deposit at a relatively safe bank.


----------



## white_crane (8 October 2008)

Moved over to cash in the bank...

Most banks have an online savings account with no fees that pays about 7.5% for every dollar in the account.


----------



## Glen48 (8 October 2008)

How much will SP dive on Thursday and will the AUD hit 60C by Friday?


----------



## Santoro (8 October 2008)

Glen48 said:


> How much will SP dive on Thursday and will the AUD hit 60C by Friday?




In light of the rate cuts announced by the fed and Co I am hoping it will go up...US futures climbed and the AUD moved from .65 to .67 ..... lets hope some confidence is restored....and not short lived....


----------



## xoa (8 October 2008)

UBank (an online subsidiary of NAB) is offering 8.5% for 3 month term deposits. 

http://www.ubank.com.au

The RBA is punishing savers, but it's still possible to (barely) beat inflation.


----------



## AlterEgo (9 October 2008)

I've been mostly keeping out of this market. My trading strategy hasn't been working in this environment so it's been better just to sit out until conditions improve. I did try developing a short-selling strategy, but then they banned it. 

I've been dabbling with some small amounts of money trading some short intra-day moves, and have had some good success with that so far. Holding stocks overnight seems to be pretty risky at the moment as they are just as likely to gap down the next day.


----------



## Kauri (9 October 2008)

i have never seen so many opportunities present daily since I cut lawns in a retirement village... when.. yes when... the markets return to normal vol. many will struggle, and rue the missed trades that present day after day currently.... ye gods and little fishes, if only the markets were like this all the time, i wouldn't have to work... 

 cheers
..........Kauri


----------



## caribean (9 October 2008)

Kauri said:


> i have never seen so many opportunities present daily since I cut lawns in a retirement village... when.. yes when... the markets return to normal vol. many will struggle, and rue the missed trades that present day after day currently.... ye gods and little fishes, if only the markets were like this all the time, i wouldn't have to work...
> 
> cheers
> ..........Kauri



Totally agreed, we're being spoiled, with the exception being the choppy action of the EUR/USD in the last few days, all these moves have been easy to anticipate, (classic fib move on AUD/USD over last three days).
Pity about the guys trading CFD's, and the stupidity of banning short selling.


----------

